# Starting cycling / Should I start doing weights?



## aJohnson (29 Jul 2009)

Hi, I'm starting road cycling and want to seriously get into competitive racing. I'm fairly skinny, even though I eat alot, I have a high metabolism I guess. I'm just wondering should I start doing weights aswell? I have alot of gym equiptment in my house due to my brother, so that wont be a hassle.


----------



## jimboalee (29 Jul 2009)

You will need a little bit of upper body and arm strength.

It is for rolling new tyres on rims when your mom says you can't use her oven to expand the new tyre.


----------



## ShinSplint (29 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Combining the two (cycling and weights) is something i've been doing over the last 2-3 months.

Although cycling is my main thing, I don't particularly want the typical cyclist look, and want to maintain (or even build) muscle on my upper body. I don't bother working my legs, as the cycling is good enough for that. Though I have considered trying squats to build a bit of thigh power for fast rides.

What i've found is that when doing around 100 miles a week, my upper body workout is often a struggle, compared to before I started cycling. Maybe this is something to do with the lack of bloody flow around my arms?

Before working out i've started warming up my arms for 5 minutes. Just warm-up exercises. And it does seem to help. If I don't, I often find I have cold hands, which is an indication of a lack of blood flow.

I've just bought a weight bench to start bench pressing as well. So that should be interesting...

Anyway, in answer to your post, I think its a good idea to start doing a few weights. Just bare in mind, muscle is heavy, so if you build up too much you will probably find your cycling more of a struggle, and if you're getting serious into it, it might not be the best idea.

*All depends just how serious you want to get into cycling.*


----------



## Tim Bennet. (29 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't bother with weights at the moment. Use every possible moment you can in the summer to ride your bike. I know it's not particularly dry at the moment, but it's a lot worse in winter.

Try and divide your training up in the year. It's easier to keep motivated. Weights can fill November / December time after a couple of weeks complete rest at the end of October. After Christmas, you're into slow, steady mile building, then a spring time /early summer of speed work before a summer of competitions and maintenance.

Some weights can be continued though all stages, but a 8-10 week focused program on leg and core strength in about Nov / Dec will be the main feature.


----------



## aJohnson (29 Jul 2009)

Ok thanks very much


----------



## Bigtwin (29 Jul 2009)

As stated, weights waste of time and effort. Best training is doing it.


----------



## zimzum42 (29 Jul 2009)

It's worth making sure you've got a strong core, helps make sure you don't get back problems, which often happens to cyclists.

Doing weights and working out are different things though. You can work out to improve general fitness and be all round fit, rather than just cycling fit. Help to stay flexible too....


----------



## I am Spartacus (29 Jul 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> I've just bought a weight bench to start bench pressing as well. So that should be interesting...



Good for leaning the bike against


----------



## Jim_Noir (29 Jul 2009)

Ditch the weights, do stuff like pull ups... pushing a mates car, battering sledge hammer of tyres, rolling massive tyres... get a part time job on a building site  Weights are good I suppose if you want mirror muscle though


----------



## scaryant (30 Jul 2009)

IMO. Do weights, especially if you're a little on the skinny side. I've been doing a combination of riding, running and weights for a few months now and it's totally feasible. You really should to do weights on alternating days however - I ride every day but on my weight session days I ride less (distance) to conserve some fuel for the gym which I do between rides. Depending on what sort of work out you plan, you may not want to ride at all to ensure you have enough fuel to burn.

Doing some upper body weights will give you a well rounded physique and a healthier body. You should build muscle and tone up on your lower body just through putting in the miles, but it's worth speaking to a trainer and get a professional opinion - get at least one PT session. It may be an idea to do weights on your lower body as well, if you're skinny you might need it for more power in your legs. Also a trainer will teach you proper form (very important) and how to stretch and warm up/cool down correctly as well as what you should be eating in order to build muscle.

Ask the Olympians what their training plan is and I can guarantee you they are in the gym every week as part of their program.

If you just ride and ride and don't do weights (if you're not eating enough calories) your body will just strip you of muscle. So talk to a trainer/instructor get an idea of how many calories you should be consuming vs your weekly routine to ensure you're getting the right number from the right places. Right now, you may be skinny because your diet currently doesn't consist of the right calories because you're not eating the right foods.


----------



## ShinSplint (30 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> Good for leaning the bike against



Its this type of cock-end response which I never understand on forums.

I did'nt buy the weight bench for anything other than weights


----------



## I am Spartacus (30 Jul 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> Its this type of cock-end response which I never understand on forums.
> 
> I did'nt buy the weight bench for anything other than weights



Audi driver as well?
All I mentioned that having things to lean the bike against is well handy


----------



## ShinSplint (30 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> Cock yerself mateyboy,
> you happen to be on a cycling forum not a bodybuilding one.
> And ask any rider how do they get so fast and it wont be 'cos they can press 100kg on the bench.



If you read my initial post, I was simply posting my own experiences, as I have combined both cycling and a workout routine over the last few months, and* this is what he is asking about*.

Where did I say that benchpressing makes you a faster cyclist? 

I think we all know the original poster does not think heavy bench pressing will help his speed.


----------



## jimboalee (30 Jul 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> If you read my initial post, I was simply posting my own experiences, as I have combined both cycling and a workout routine over the last few months, and* this is what he is asking about*.
> 
> Where did I say that *benchpressing makes you a faster cyclist*?
> 
> I think we all know the original poster does not think heavy bench pressing will help his speed.



But benchpressing DOES make you a faster cyclist. At a roadside puncture repair, with good pecs and triceps as well as a strong forearm, the tyre goes on the rim in diddly squat instead of struggling for minutes on end with tiny muscles to push the tyre.


----------



## ShinSplint (30 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> But benchpressing DOES make you a faster cyclist. At a roadside puncture repair, with good pecs and triceps as well as a strong forearm, the tyre goes on the rim in diddly squat instead of struggling for minutes on end with tiny muscles to push the tyre.


----------



## scaryant (30 Jul 2009)

Upper body strength could also help you muscle your way through the pack with a few hands and forearms in faces and rib cages. Without it, you'd just have to go around!


----------



## Dan B (30 Jul 2009)

Looking at the sprinters in the TdF it seems pretty clear that they need arm muscles slightly in advance of wet string to hold the bike steady underneath them as they pedal, otherwise it's just going to flop from side to side.

In many cases they seemed to be actually pushing/pulling on the bars to lean the bike in the opposite direction to the side they were standing on, but I don't know if that's good form or just a sign of maximal exertion. Seems to make sense in terms of recruiting as many muscle groups as possible, though


----------



## scaryant (30 Jul 2009)

Take a look at Chris Hoy's guns > http://cyclinginfo.co.uk/cyclists/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/chris_hoy_main_18-04-06.jpg

You reckon he got them from pulling on the bars


----------



## I am Spartacus (30 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> But benchpressing DOES make you a faster cyclist. At a roadside puncture repair, with good pecs and triceps as well as a strong forearm, the tyre goes on the rim in diddly squat instead of struggling for minutes on end with tiny muscles to push the tyre.



Yes sir, it does..
I cant be arsed anymore to say it..

but I will

Cycling is pure cardiovascular

suck on it but
you cant alter the fact


----------



## scaryant (30 Jul 2009)

....and there's nothing better than walking down the street in your lyrca with massive pulsating quads and teeny weeny bone warrior arms and chest.


----------



## Young Un (30 Jul 2009)

scaryant said:


> You reckon he got them from pulling on the bars



Actually I know have really big neck/shoulder muscles aswell as big arm muscles from doing exactly this I don't work out, but since starting cycling and taking up track racing I find I am pulling a lot on my bars and so my arms have buled up a lot. So much so that I got told I was 'packing' when we were at a pool party the other day


----------



## scaryant (30 Jul 2009)

Actually I read somewhere that he does do gym work - as you'd expect for _almost _any athlete at Olympic level. But I imagine it's largely squats and leg extension/curls to build those ridiculously huge quads of steel.


----------



## simon_brooke (30 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Hi, I'm starting road cycling and want to seriously get into competitive racing. I'm fairly skinny, even though I eat alot, I have a high metabolism I guess. I'm just wondering should I start doing weights aswell? I have alot of gym equiptment in my house due to my brother, so that wont be a hassle.



If you want to climb hills (on or off road), don't do weights. If you want to specialise as a sprinter, do do weights.

Extra upper body strength doesn't do you much good on a bike, but the extra weight still has to be lugged up every hill - which is why grimpeurs are mainly stick thin. However, if all you want to do is go as fast as possible for a short distance on the flat, any extra strength is good.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (30 Jul 2009)

i wouldnt bother, if you light and skinny then you sound like a good climber...stay that way i say

my legs are realy toned and powerfull just of riding and racing ( big head i no lol ) i'd keep going that way


----------



## aJohnson (30 Jul 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> i wouldnt bother, if you light and skinny then you sound like a good climber...stay that way i say
> 
> my legs are realy toned and powerfull just of riding and racing ( big head i no lol ) i'd keep going that way



Well I'm only 8.3 stone and I am around 6 foot.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (30 Jul 2009)

you'll be a good climber keep it that way, i'd just let things take there natural cause in terms of muscle, as cycling will develop the muscles you need because your using them, no point in building ones you dont need, well just my opinion


----------



## jimboalee (31 Jul 2009)

When you get to be a professional cyclist, the team will have a man who puts new tyres on rims for you.
The statements about reducing bodyweight for hills is very true, but all a professional cyclist needs to do with his arms is hang on to the bars and lift a water bottle to his mouth.

Non pro cyclists will get enough upperbody training from the everyday labours of his dayjob and house cleaning. This is a false statement because as has been talked about earlier this year, many newbies have difficulty getting a new tyre on a rim.

To do the riding around on the road, increased arm strength is not required. It is the mechanical work which requires some arm power.

NB. There is nothing worse than at the end of a 200 Rando, not being able to lift your bike onto the roofrack and asking a sensible guy with some arm muscle to do it for you. 

So as a conclusion. No need for weights. Pressups and some chins will suffice.


----------



## scaryant (31 Jul 2009)

Who's this?


----------



## SimonC (31 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Well I'm only 8.3 stone and I am around 6 foot.





Dont they sell chips where you live??


----------



## jimboalee (31 Jul 2009)

scaryant said:


> Who's this?



That's a cunning photo.

That exercise could be a dumbell twist exercise where the bell is rotated around the body parallel to the floor.

Someone did mention 'core stability', which I prefer to call 'Abs'. This exercise trains the abdominal obliques and Erector Spinae group.
It also gives the Anterior deltoid a good thrashing. 
The Anterior deltoid holds the arm in an outstretched position ( holding handlebars ) and occasionally lifts the arm forward to get a water bottle from cage to mouth.

It could also be a dumbell swing from between legs to horizontal and the photographer has caught Lance at the apex of the swing.

This is more likely, on second thoughts, as this exercise isolates the Erector spinae ( lumbar vertebrae - lower back ). It is a dynamic exercise rather than 'The plank' which is a static exercise.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> That's a cunning photo.
> 
> That exercise could be a dumbell twist exercise where the bell is rotated around the body parallel to the floor.
> 
> ...



And please note the two machines in Lance's home gym.
A Smith's machine for squats and the smaller machine by the window is a HyperExtension bench.


----------



## aJohnson (31 Jul 2009)

SimonC said:


> Dont they sell chips where you live??



Trust me, I eat alot, I just don't seem to put weight on.


----------



## scaryant (31 Jul 2009)

It's a dumbbell swing... works the upper body and lower body. You pickup the dumbbell between your legs and swing it upward and then down. I see it regularly these days at the gym, trainers use it a lot in their PT sessions. I guess Lance wants a rounded physique... he does look pretty ripped in the upper body. You can see he also has a bench, he must do a little of that as you can see the definition in his chest - the bench is setup for squats though.


----------



## Bigtwin (31 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Well I'm only 8.3 stone and I am around 6 foot.



How is that even physically possible? You must never have to open a door in your life?


----------



## aJohnson (31 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> How is that even physically possible? You must never have to open a door in your life?



I don't know how it's possible, I eat lots and my height grows, that's about it.


----------



## scaryant (31 Jul 2009)

My guess is you're under 25.

Wait until you hit around 25-26, your metabolism will grind to a halt and you'll put on weight like nothing if you don't work for it, eat healthy and drink in moderation.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Aug 2009)

developing muscle is adding weight if you dont need it dont add it.


----------

